# Fetal Doppler



## Calliopia (Aug 5, 2010)

I did a search but didn't find any previous posts.  

Has anyone ever used a human fetal doppler (like they sell to new moms) to try and detect fetal heartbeat/tones in a goat? 

Local Craigslist has one cheap at the moment and I was thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 5, 2010)

They're not accurate enough on goats - tend to detect bladder and stomachs and give false positives more than correct negatives.

The only good way is ultrasound (image), x ray or bloodtest.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 5, 2010)

This would be one that actually broadcasts the noises, not a preg-tone style for fluid detection.  I would hope that a heartbeat sounds different from digestion. (L)


----------



## helmstead (Aug 5, 2010)

Too much background noise, still.  Hey, if it's cheap...buy it, test it for a few breeding seasons and see how accurate it is - but I would stick with BioTracking if I needed to know that badly!


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I may just to see what I can hear.  $20 for a season or 3 of fun isn't too bad.  And no I don't need to know that badly this is purely for my own amusement and curiosity.


----------



## PattySh (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a hospital type doppler that I use on my  dogs. I wasn't able to hear heartbeats on my goats when they were pregnant. I think it's because on my dogs I shave the belly/nipple line. With goats you have to listen on the side and the hair makes it impossible.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 13, 2010)

You could clip the goats, too.


----------

